# North Weald Redoubt



## Malenis (Apr 4, 2016)

I had been meaning to visit the redoubt for some time, and after waking too late for my initial destination I gathered it would be a shame to let the day go to waste without a visit somewhere local! So here it is, my photos of the redoubt that has been visited to death 

Would be interested to know what the concrete blocks with iron rings positioned in a circle are in the neighbouring fields (no pic unfortunately)...?


North Weald Redoubt by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-34 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-33 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-32 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-31 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-30 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-29 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-28 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-27 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-26 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-25 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-24 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-22 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-21 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-20 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-19 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-18 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-17 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-16 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-8 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-7 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


North Weald Redoubt-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## theartist (Apr 4, 2016)

like that, especially the water.


----------



## tazong (Apr 4, 2016)

Some cracking photos there pal - nice one


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice shots, particularly the angles on the mast!  Pity it's flooded really. Mast feet are dotted all around neighbouring fields if I remember correctly.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2016)

Superb. Loved that. So much stuff there and fantastically photographed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Excellent photography you've captured it really well.


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2016)

Well put together report and lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 5, 2016)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 5, 2016)

looking at google earth, im guessing the concrete blocks mast basses and anchor points.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool place, great pics


----------



## Newage (Apr 5, 2016)

Can`t belive how flooded the place has become, I went 10 years ago and both parts were bone dry.
Oh I see you found the second AW turret.

Cracking pictures mate.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2016)

You got some really lovely shots here.really unusual place and one I ain't been too yet


----------

